# New private ivf hospital in Glasgow



## sjm (Nov 11, 2004)

I heard about the above on the news tonight but have been unable to find out any more information eg where it is located.  Can anyone help?

SJM


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hy sjm

Found out about the clinic it was reported in the scotsman here is the link

http://news.scotsman.com/topics.cfm?tid=459&id=1033642006

its called Glasgow Centre for Reproductive Medicine

Will treat women up to 45yrs.....
good luck


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hy 

I am looking for the Clinic but cant find it anyone eles got any ideas?

sandy


----------



## sjm (Nov 11, 2004)

Just found a website gcrm.co.uk

SJM


----------



## gilly2 (Feb 2, 2005)

The clinic is just opening up.  I was there last Monday for a tour and consultation.  They are very friendly and the clinic is lovely and bright.  If you give them a call they will send out the welcome pack with prices etc and you can arrange a consultation. They should het their licence on the 11 th of October.


----------

